# Help snake identification required please!



## Leah123 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi all, I've just joined. After hunting the net for the past few weeks looking up different snakes that we have seen on our new property I thought it wise to join a knowledgable group!!

We moved from the Gold Coast to our country lifestyle retreat of 150 acres backing up into the Border Ranges in NSW. Gorgeous country, but it appear EVERYONE thinks so!! I am "learning" to co-habitate with what appears to be a load of snakes! I've now come across 7 Pythons (one kindly tapping on my bedroom window last night!!) around the house. I've also seen a red belly black and now today this new addition in our barn roof all in the past 3 weeks.

We have two resident pythons whom I have allowed to take over my art studio (knocking over my paints painting, brushes you name it, smashed crashed and trashed!!) but this new friend was here this morning. I'm not sure what he is. Has a very salmon belly, light eyes much smaller than python and also faster moving. They python didn't seem too bothered!

Can anyone identify please, your assistance greatly appreciated. Also is it dangerous?


----------



## -Peter (Oct 15, 2010)

Top Brown tree.
bottom, carpet python


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 15, 2010)

-Peter said:


> Top Brown tree.
> bottom, carpet python


 
Yup, both harmless.

J


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 15, 2010)

top is brown tree snake - Boiga irregularis - venomous but considered harmless to humans


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 15, 2010)

The brown tree snakes in general put on a bit of a show when confronted, but as mentioned are harmless. The list them as mildly venomous, but from my personal experience in keeping brown tree snakes I can honestly say their bites are a real non-event. They are seriously all show when cornered, the bites don't hurt, they just try their hardest to intimidate you 

That said, don't make the mistake of seeing something "similar" flying across your backyard and believe it's the same species of snake  :lol: .... Just be cautious with all snakes until you are certain you know what you're dealing with. The two you have taken photos have been correctly identified 100%

Nice big python with the "brown tree" by the way! You won't have too many mice around that property :lol:


----------



## Slithermetimbers (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, wish I had a few of these taking up residence around my place.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 15, 2010)

Great pic


----------



## Leah123 (Oct 15, 2010)

*thanks and also what about this one!!*

Dear All

Thanks heaps for your friendly and helpful response!

I've attached a picture of the python that kindly tapped on my window last night as I was about to go to sleep! I'm sure all of you here would think it great stuff (my husband's response to it was "cool!") but I'm still a little nervy about them!! Especially when they are only a foot away from my face! (o.k so there was glass between us, but I told you I was nervy!!):lol:

This one was a more orangy colour to the other pythons, wondered if it was different? It was massive by the way as you will see by pics.


----------



## Sel (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow! Where abouts do you live?
I totally missed the brown tree snake in the first pic until everyone pointed it out..wish i had them around!


----------



## Leah123 (Oct 15, 2010)

I live in Northern New South Wales, about 20 kilometres from the border with QLD. We have 150 acres of gorgeous green land with a creek running through and spring fed water. Lots of trees, and obviously a VERY active wildlife community!!! Our property backs onto the Border Ranges which is National heritage listed so we would no doubt get a lot of the creatures coming in from there! Any ideas on what type this python in the bottom pictures is? It's a lot more orangy than the others from the barn shot above with tree snake.


----------



## Sel (Oct 15, 2010)

Same as the other, its a pretty one!


----------



## 1issie (Oct 15, 2010)

yep everyone said it!!!!


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

Never seen a wild snake. There was a python at my school today, but I never saw it. There were vipers in my school in Dubai all the girls freaked out I just wanted to see it lol


----------



## brettls (Oct 15, 2010)

yeah the bottom pic is a carpet python too


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 15, 2010)

Lucky you! I would be glad to have them as neighbours


----------

